# Thinking of relocating to Italy



## neilkay1974

I am an English speaking Maths teacher, i am thnking of relocating to the calabria region and was wondering if anyone could give me any advice on the chances of employment or if there are any english schools in the region


----------



## livialen

hi. I'm sure you can find employment as an english teacher anywhere around italy. Pay not excellent: anything from 15-40euros (minus tax) per hour. Maths private extra lessons also may pay well (around 20-25euros per hour...usually people manage to avoid paying tax on such work).
You can forget finding a real job here at a school- government already has trouble paying its teachers. Thousand of teachers on waiting lists for years earing "points" hoping one day to get a job. 
Calabria is perhaps the least nice region of Italy...hope you've got good reasons for choosing it. People don't trust others there. They have a strange mentality. Very open and talkative, but you get the feeling there is something wrong. 
Rome and the north perhaps are more open towards foreigners.


----------



## anitamort

Hi 
I live in Calabria and have done for the last three years with no problems. There is an English speaking school in our area, although I think they just teach English? Give them a try. They are called the Stamford school of English in Rosano. Look them up on the web.

By the way I have never had a problem with the "locals" and have found them to be both friendly, open and helpful......

Hope that helps.


----------

